# Solomon Stoddard on gospel ministers preserving a people from corruption



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 13, 2020)

Magistrates in their place have their influence on them to preserve them from corruption: but especially Ministers are useful that way. In such Nations where there is no Gospel Ministry, People are very corrupt: if by the light of Nature and severity of Rulers, they be preserved from grosser iniquities, yet they are always very corrupt. But the Faithful Services of Gospel-Ministers is a special help to preserve from corruptions. ...

For more, see Solomon Stoddard on gospel ministers preserving a people from corruption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

